# Honey makes great picture bait!!



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

I took this a little while ago while they were getting water. Normally they don't land on the flower, so i put a couple drops of Honey in it..lol....


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"Normally they don't land on the flower, so i put a couple drops of Honey in it..lol...."_

Lol,...? lol,.?? You shouldn't play tricks on your bees,.. . Now what's going to happen when that bee goes back to the hive and does its waggle dance? All the other bees are going to go to those flowers hoping for a good source of nectar. Those bees are going to be on the lookout for that bee and send it back to dancing school.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

They are already there getting water. Its in the Koi pnd, so if there is no honey, they'll just get water instead....LOL


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Trick photography.:lpf:


----------

